# I Got the BAG!!!!!



## arbra (Mar 16, 2020)

OMG - my significant other won and did not tell me!!!  And it finally came today!

Yes it is flimsy, and yes it is cheap, but I love it anyways!!


----------



## Mayor Justin (Mar 17, 2020)

Congrats! I really wanted to win that bag for collection purposes


----------



## 5cm/s (Mar 17, 2020)

omg congrats! it's so darn cute


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

aw, it’s really cute!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2020)

Ahhh congrats <3 And yes it looks so cute


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

looks nice!! what is it made of?


----------



## Colette (Mar 17, 2020)

Same here!  I don't think it's terribly cheap, but I'm also not planning on using it to carry my lunch.  It's a cute display piece.  I think the velcro is way too strong, too 

More images:

Front Back Interior

The bag is made of polypropylene (feels like a thick paper) and interior is polythlene with aluminum evaporation.


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

oh dang, so cool!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 17, 2020)

Haha its cute, but a little funny looking lol. Still, that is very exciting! I too would be over the moon if I won, congrats!!!


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 17, 2020)

Aw that is super cute. I had no idea that was a thing or I would have tried to enter  

Congratulations on winning!


----------



## help with login (Mar 17, 2020)

Congrats! I wanted one myself.


----------



## arbra (Mar 18, 2020)

Mayor Justin said:


> Congrats! I really wanted to win that bag for collection purposes



Same with me - I plan to never use it, but wanted it to go with all of the Animal Crossing stuff I have (really just the amiibo's)


----------

